# Woman who started Lyft weeks ago is killed on the job.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

This gig is dangerous in the wrong hood.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This gig is dangerous in the wrong hood.


It’s dangerous in any location. You risk you life every time you go on the road.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> It’s dangerous in any location. You risk you life every time you go on the road.


Yes, but it is even more dangerous with a certain percent of the population that sing songs about shooting people and catching bodies.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This gig is dangerous in the wrong hood.


Unfortunately it seems she was "working" her local neighborhood , where the police were defunded and there is equity a plenty ..................

I dare anyone to tell me otherwise ...........

Ghetto pick up anyone ?

So sad .........


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> It’s dangerous in any location. You risk you life every time you go on the road.


Being a cab driver was never safe 
Risk vs reward 
I have to get a big surge to take a ride


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I heard some guy killed his accountant one time. It's why I quit being an accountant.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Vagabond1 said:


> I heard some guy killed his accountant one time. It's why I quit being an accountant.


That was ****** Bulger
Callahan loved Fing with gangsters


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

W
h I
T e y is censored?
But in reality it’s a silly comment as cab driving is dangerous 
Accounting is not


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

wallae said:


> W
> h I
> T e y is censored?


Artificial intelligence ain't always so intelligent.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Still so much black on black crime. Still so much violence in the 'hood. I think it's generational. If you grow up in a place where violence is applied as a solution, that's what you know. So many programs have been instituted to break the cycle, yet the cycle persists.

There was a Star Trek TNG episode where the enemy took control of the Enterprise by wiping everyone's memory. No one knew who they were. No one knew their history. No one remembered who they loved or hated.

Maybe we could use an enemy like that.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Guess where all the crime is in my neighborhood?









Neighborhoods with MLK streets are poorer than national average and highly segregated, study reveals


US cities began naming streets in Black neighborhoods for Martin Luther King Jr. after his 1968 assassination. Researchers studying these areas 50 years later found entrenched deprivation.




theconversation.com













City streets named for Martin Luther King Jr. struggle across U.S.


The urban decay along Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. Drive in St. Louis can be found in other major American cities, from Houston and Milwaukee to the nation’s capital




www.nj.com


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

And Lyft told her and lawmakers that they were safe doing this job. Its just not true. The reason this job paid so much in the past was the danger associated with it. And why most people quit


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

wallae said:


> W
> h I
> T e y is censored?
> But in reality it’s a silly comment as cab driving is dangerous
> Accounting is not


Its called a joke


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> Its called a joke


This place is impossible sometimes. Tough audience.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Still so much black on black crime. Still so much violence in the 'hood. I think it's generational. If you grow up in a place where violence is applied as a solution, that's what you know. So many programs have been instituted to break the cycle, yet the cycle persists.
> 
> There was a Star Trek TNG episode where the enemy took control of the Enterprise by wiping everyone's memory. No one knew who they were. No one knew their history. No one remembered who they loved or hated.
> 
> Maybe we could use an enemy like that.


We have an " ENEMY" that Fails to identify Gender.
They can't define WOMAN !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This woman has 5 kids.
The killers were not even after her !
The killers were after her PASSENGERS !
THEY FOLLOWED HER TO A LIGHT THEN SHOT UP THE CAR !
THE PASSENGERS THAT THE KILLERS WERE AFTER, JUMPED OUT OF THE CAR UNHARMED.
KILLING THIS POOR WOMAN !

I WOULD HAVE BEEN RUNNING THAT RED LIGHT FOR EVEN 1 PERSON JUMPING OUT A CAR AT A RED LIGHT !

I have Driven down sidewalks to avoid blocked roads in New Orleans. Driven across grassy parks !
Homey don't play " Target" especially with incorrect Google directions !

Remaining ALERT HELPS !


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Its called a joke


I


Vagabond1 said:


> This place is impossible sometimes. Tough audience.


I thought jokes we’re supposed to be funny?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Has anyone GOOGLED Lyft Driver Shot ?
Pages.
I think MORE Lyft Drivers are being shot than Uber Drivers !

We need STATISTICS !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pages & pages of stories of Murder,Robbery & Violence against Lyft Drivers !

Not carrying cash is no help of escaping Violence at all !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I think Uber Drivers are in the lead for being cut up with machetes by teenagers though . . .









" YOUR OWN PERSONAL VICTIM ! AT THE TOUCH OF A BUTTON ! "


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We MUST HAVE MORE PAY !

ARE PROGRAMMERS & OFFICE PERSONEL BEING BEATEN,SHOT ,STABBED & CAR JACKED ?

PAY THE DRIVERS !


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Something in the water supply in Memphis:









Memphis Police Officer Accused of Kidnap, Rape While Working As Lyft Driver


Travis Pride, 31, had been working for the Memphis Police Department since July 2018 and was not authorized to take a second job.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

wallae said:


> I
> 
> I thought jokes we’re supposed to be funny?



Not everybody likes Lewis Black either. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh God, defunding police....
Say anything , just don't say that. We are pass that patheticness




radikia said:


> Unfortunately it seems she was "working" her local neighborhood , where the police were defunded and there is equity a plenty ..................
> 
> I dare anyone to tell me otherwise ...........
> 
> ...


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The type of person that can just drive up to a car and shoot it up with zero regard for human life doesn't deserve to live among us and should be fast tracked to the gas chamber.


----------



## yankees992012 (Dec 13, 2018)

It sounds like it's time to change the "no weapons" policy for Uber/Lyft. I feel anyone who gets into this business should own a gun for protection.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

circuitsports said:


> Guess where all the crime is in my neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A helpful tip for anyone unlucky enough to venture in Baton Rouge:

Avoid any streets named after presidents, states or numbered streets higher than 9th if you value your life.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly at this point I think taxi driving is safer.

It’s not like taxi drivers even have cash (I usually have less than $150 at the end of a day)

And it’s not like taxis are worth carjacking.


I mean, jacking an Uber driver seems to be a better crime these days than robbing a cabbie and getting a worthless triple lojacked price of shir and $59.


----------



## Cossio (Jul 25, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> It’s dangerous in any location. You risk you life every time you go on the road.





Vagabond1 said:


> I heard some guy killed his accountant one time. It's why I quit being an accountant.


This isn't an isolated incident.

Rideshare drivers get attacked or robbed in significant numbers in major cities. 

And if you drive in a certain neighborhood that chances of that skyrocket.

I'm not getting robbed in Hinsdale.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 661737


My heart aches !
The America I knew is gone forever !


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This woman has 5 kids.
> The killers were not even after her !
> The killers were after her PASSENGERS !
> THEY FOLLOWED HER TO A LIGHT THEN SHOT UP THE CAR !
> ...


You may need to get the police issue ballistic panels added to the car doors do do rideshare now!!!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Btw
In thinking 
Many low paid careers are dangerous 
How many gas station and 7-11 clerks are shot per year 
I remember when they marched 5 kids at a fast food place into the freezer and killed them.
Sucks but it’s life in the United States 
Is the juice worth the squeeze?
My acceptance is under 10% and
nothing under 7 surge.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Video shows brazen 12-year-old boy fire shot while robbing Michigan gas station


A disturbing video shows an armed 12-year-old boy robbing a Michigan gas station and firing a shot when the confused clerk asks “are you serious?”




www.google.com


----------



## Duber Dave (7 mo ago)

circuitsports said:


> Guess where all the crime is in my neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Rock had an act that said “Martin Luther King stood for non-violence. And now what’s Martin Luther King? A Street. And I don’t care where you are in America if you are on Martin Luther King Blvd, there’s some violence going down”. So true


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This gig is dangerous in the wrong hood.


... and you do it, for free.
It is the height of stupidity.
Do you look at yourself in the mirror and call yourself stupid for doing the same thing?
Do you care so little about your life, and the lives that will change when YOU are murdered behind the wheel?
Or is your life so worthless? 

Her one year old cries herself to sleep.
Who's fault is that?
The thugs that killed her?
or is it her fault?

Would her tearful one year old rather have the pennies she brought home each night? Or would she rather have her mom?

Who's fault IS her death? Really.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

To bad she didn't have a gun. She could have saved herself 🤔


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Sad. And all her kids esp the 1yr old crying. Of course Gryft could care less. Societys messed up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

EM1 said:


> Sad. And all her kids esp the 1yr old crying. Of course Gryft could care less. Societys messed up.


Now now how can you say that about Lyft?

The burner account of the rider that ordered the ride has been permanently removed from the Lyft platform. 

That's something isn't it? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You may need to get the police issue ballistic panels added to the car doors do do rideshare now!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 662377


Since the damn chip shortage 
I can't buy used cop cars for $300.00- $500.00 anymore at auction !

Can't get the whole car for less than the bullet proof material costs anymore !


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> ... and you do it, for free.
> It is the height of stupidity.
> Do you look at yourself in the mirror and call yourself stupid for doing the same thing?
> Do you care so little about your life, and the lives that will change when YOU are murdered behind the wheel?
> ...


That's the best poem I've heard recently.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> We MUST HAVE MORE PAY !
> 
> ARE PROGRAMMERS & OFFICE PERSONEL BEING BEATEN,SHOT ,STABBED & CAR JACKED ?
> 
> PAY THE DRIVERS !


I get high pay or I don’t drive


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> That's the best poem I've heard recently.


Lyrics to a song.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Still so much black on black crime. Still so much violence in the 'hood. I think it's generational. If you grow up in a place where violence is applied as a solution, that's what you know. So many programs have been instituted to break the cycle, yet the cycle persists.
> 
> There was a Star Trek TNG episode where the enemy took control of the Enterprise by wiping everyone's memory. No one knew who they were. No one knew their history. No one remembered who they loved or hated.
> 
> Maybe we could use an enemy like that.


Why is white on white crime never spoken? The overwhelming majority of crime is white on white.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

yankees992012 said:


> It sounds like it's time to change the "no weapons" policy for Uber/Lyft. I feel anyone who gets into this business should own a gun for protection.


You seriously listen to that rule? Want to carry, as long as it’s legal in your state, carry. **** Uber. I break their polices frequently, like accepting a trip, and Lyft gives me a better trip, the Uber trip is cancelled immediately. Unless you’re one of those drives that claims to make $3000-4000 a week, this job doesn’t pay enough to follow their policy to the letter. Don’t ask for permission to carry, just do it. Concealed of course.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> ... and you do it, for free.
> It is the height of stupidity.
> Do you look at yourself in the mirror and call yourself stupid for doing the same thing?
> Do you care so little about your life, and the lives that will change when YOU are murdered behind the wheel?
> ...


Are you seriously blaming the victim? That’s what your comment suggests. If you only make pennies doing this, you’re either in a depressed market, or you don’t know that you’re doing. Quit this and get a regular job, either way it’s not for you. And while this may be more common in the “hood” its not like people aren’t killed in the suburbs. This is tragic and here you are victim blaming. I bet you blamed the drunk girl in South Carolina that got into a car she thought was her Uber, and not blame the killer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPro1969 said:


> You seriously listen to that rule? Want to carry, as long as it’s legal in your state, carry. **** Uber. I break their polices frequently, like accepting a trip, and Lyft gives me a better trip, the Uber trip is cancelled immediately. Unless you’re one of those drives that claims to make $3000-4000 a week, this job doesn’t pay enough to follow their policy to the letter. Don’t ask for permission to carry, just do it. Concealed of course.


Agree.
I have NEVER asked ANYONE'S permission to protect myself or my family.
Not the gov't, not the boss, not my mommie ... NObody. And I never will.
I don't even need a piece of paper from the government. 
I have carried concealed for a half century - and I can think of at least two times when it has saved me or family a LOT of grief. I keep a piece to keep the peace.
Just like a seatbelt - I hope I never need it, but it feels good to buckle up.

90% of the people who know me don't even know that I carry.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPro1969 said:


> Are you seriously blaming the victim?


Yes. It's not just a suggestion. That is EXACTLY what I am doing.
She committed suicide.
She didn't give a shit about her crying one year old, and some day that child will grow up and realize that.
She has every right to risk HER life, if that gets her off in some way. But, she ruined other lives that depended on her. That is selfish, and I hold her in disdain for that.


UberPro1969 said:


> Quit this and get a regular job, either way it’s not for you.


Maybe it's not "for you". But what about your children? Do what's best for those who depend on you, and love you. That's the mark of a brave person. People these days have no concept of DUTY. It was her PRIMARY DUTY to be a mother - and she shirked that.


UberPro1969 said:


> I bet you blamed the drunk girl in South Carolina that got into a car she thought was her Uber


She was doing what's best for her, right? Getting so out of control because it makes HER feel good, right? That's all that matters, right? Make yourself feel good and **** everybody else, right? 
Nothing wrong with that, right?


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Yes. It's not just a suggestion. That is EXACTLY what I am doing.
> She committed suicide.
> She didn't give a shit about her crying one year old, and some day that child will grow up and realize that.
> She has every right to risk HER life, if that gets her off in some way. But, she ruined other lives that depended on her. That is selfish, and I hold her in disdain for that.
> ...


With your twisted logic, no one should be a police officer, fire fighter, soldier etc. Those jobs are also very dangerou, but they need to be done.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Fun fact. I was offered that ride before that poor bastard that accepted it. I declined it because I was too far away from Skokie.



tohunt4me said:


> I think Uber Drivers are in the lead for being cut up with machetes by teenagers though . . .
> View attachment 661815
> 
> 
> " YOUR OWN PERSONAL VICTIM ! AT THE TOUCH OF A BUTTON ! "


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

circuitsports said:


> Guess where all the crime is in my neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

radikia said:


> Unfortunately it seems she was "working" her local neighborhood , where the police were defunded and there is equity a plenty ..................
> 
> I dare anyone to tell me otherwise ...........
> 
> ...





AvisDeene said:


> It’s dangerous in any location. You risk you life every time you go on the road.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

This companies do not care about your safety.
i know that as a former Lyft & Uber driver.
I could tell you all the horror stories i experience thru out my years as a rideshare driver
and your life is always at risk because you do not know who your next passengers are going to be,
and the pay at the end it was the worst ever once they started slashing your pay rate down to 0.30 cents per mile.
in couple of my rides me too i had the bad experience of confronting the rider and had to call the police to assist me to arrest the rider after i fought for my life. and did any of this companies care ? NOPE.
they will take your complain over the phone but they will pass that dangerous rider to another driver.
to them drivers are nothing and their driver support is meaningless.
AVOID DRIVING FOR ANY RIDESHARE COMPANY PERIOD.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPro1969 said:


> With your twisted logic, no one should be a police officer, fire fighter, soldier etc. Those jobs are also very dangerou, but they need to be done.


Those jobs (because they are dangerous and valued by society) come with protections for the family you leave behind. All of those professions you listed take very good care of surviving family should the worst happen. But, they are PROFESSIONS. And they are VALUED. 

What value to YOU put on YOUR life? Very little.
Same as a street walker. You risk your life for pennies.
Even street level drug dealers make much more money than you - and the risk is similar.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Those jobs (because they are dangerous and valued by society) come with protections for the family you leave behind. All of those professions you listed take very good care of surviving family should the worst happen. But, they are PROFESSIONS. And they are VALUED.
> 
> What value to YOU put on YOUR life? Very little.
> Same as a street walker. You risk your life for pennies.
> Even street level drug dealers make much more money than you - and the risk is similar.


That poor woman was caught in the crossfire. Would you also blame her had she been walking down the street, for living in a bad neighborhood she caused this. You are correct that the professions I mentioned take car of those killed in the line of duty, and Uber should do the same. But they are a garbage company. And I assume you’re a driver as well? The same could happen to any of us, even if you drive in good neighborhoods, what’s to say a passenger won’t need to go to the hood? And if you’re not a driver, why are you here? Trolling?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPro1969 said:


> Would you also blame her had she been walking down the street,


Walking down the street is safer than driving an Uber car.
No matter where you are .. it's safer.


UberPro1969 said:


> the professions I mentioned take car of those killed in the line of duty, and Uber should do the same.


Yes, they _should_. But I'm not talking about the way things should be. I am talking about the way things ARE. 


UberPro1969 said:


> And I assume you’re a driver as well? And if you’re not a driver, why are you here? Trolling?


I am a recovering driver. Haven't driven for .. oh, prolly five years or more now. I am here for a couple of reasons. 
First: Entertainment. I have friends and enemies here that I like to keep in touch with.
Second: I have taken it upon myself to try and get as many people to quit this gig as possible. It is my mission. 
I drove Uber back when you could make a buck doing it. Those days are long over. I saw the handwriting on the wall and used Uber to meet a lot of people and ask EVERY ONE OF THEM if they knew of a job for me.
I did NOT drive ghetto (nobody there is gonna offer me a decent job)
Same with college campus. Or Wal Mart runs. Or Uber-drunk.
Pick up from the jail on Sunday morning? Nope.
Now ... take a couple to a nice dinner and theater? Yea. A trip to the airport? Yup. These are people who WORK for a living. May be my next boss. 
I'd give every one of them a brief rundown of my resume and ask if they knew of a job for me. I'd get one or two good leads a week. Finally got a good spot where I still am. 
I didn't GAF about tips, or stars or anything else.
I just wanted to drive the best class of people I could find, and turn the radio off so they could listen to me.

Now, MY turn.
Why do YOU come here?


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

I come 


UberBastid said:


> Walking down the street is safer than driving an Uber car.
> No matter where you are .. it's safer.
> 
> Yes, they _should_. But I'm not talking about the way things should be. I am talking about the way things ARE.
> ...


I come here to try to get advice and give advice. I pick up in the hood all the time, I’m not a *****. Those people need to get to work as well. And unlike the couple from the suburbs you take to a nice dinner, I take them as well, they dont appreciate the trip as much as the pax in the hood. They view Uber as an entitlement, and I know you won’t believe this, but I get tipped from people in the hood more of term couple I’m picking up in that million dollar mansion.

So you basically admitted you’re a troll. Congratulations?


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Walking down the street is safer than driving an Uber car.
> No matter where you are .. it's safer.
> 
> Yes, they _should_. But I'm not talking about the way things should be. I am talking about the way things ARE.
> ...


PS you dont make money with this because you‘re too selective on who you pick up. The best surges are in the hood and bar areas. I’m Uber X. I make up to $100 and hour on Friday and Saturday nights. You solicit passengers for work because youre not cut out for this. You say you want to convince others to leave. Why the hell would I leave when I make decent money, with my side hustle I’m making $100,000 a year. And I don’t answer to a boss, like you do now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPro1969 said:


> PS you dont make money with this because you‘re too selective on who you pick up. The best surges are in the hood and bar areas. I’m Uber X. I make up to $100 and hour on Friday and Saturday nights. You solicit passengers for work because youre not cut out for this. You say you want to convince others to leave. Why the hell would I leave when I make decent money, with my side hustle I’m making $100,000 a year. And I don’t answer to a boss, like you do now.


PS you set a low value on your life. You are selfish and don't care about anything or anybody except making money. You'll never understand that the best surges are watching your grandkids grow up, taking your wife out and paying your Uber driver pennies to get you there and back. You solicit prostitutes as passengers, clean up after them and beg for tips because you ARE cut out for this. And you don't answer to a boss until you realize that the boss is sitting behind you with a teardrop tat in on his left cheek and a 9mm Glock in his right hand about to earn 'cred' for erasing your life.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPro1969 said:


> I come
> 
> 
> I come here to try to get advice and give advice. I pick up in the hood all the time, I’m not a ***. Those people need to get to work as well. And unlike the couple from the suburbs you take to a nice dinner, I take them as well, they dont appreciate the trip as much as the pax in the hood. They view Uber as an entitlement, and I know you won’t believe this, but I get tipped from people in the hood more of term couple I’m picking up in that million dollar mansion.
> ...


You come here to TRY to get advice? 
Unlike the couple I take to a nice dinner ... yea, I won't get a $3 tip. You sell yourself cheap.
You are cheap.
Low budget.
Low class.
The world needs people like you
I'm glad you exist. 
I need you.
What are you doing at a computer? Get back to work, ant.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> You come here to TRY to get advice?
> Unlike the couple I take to a nice dinner ... yea, I won't get a $3 tip. You sell yourself cheap.
> You are cheap.
> Low budget.
> ...


You come across as Trump 🗑. I’m done with you.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberPro1969 said:


> You come across as Trump 🗑. I’m done with you.


Wow, dropped right to name-calling. Argument lost.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Wow, dropped right to name-calling. Argument lost.


It’s not name calling if it’s true.


----------



## christophersullivan1 (7 mo ago)

Being a rideshare or delivery driver is extremely dangerous. Violence is a problem, but the real danger is a fatal car accident. To put things in perspective, this job is way more dangerous than serving in the military.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

yankees992012 said:


> It sounds like it's time to change the "no weapons" policy for Uber/Lyft. I feel anyone who gets into this business should own a gun for protection.


Knives are better for close quarters.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> jacking an Uber driver seems to be a better crime these days than robbing a cabbie


*Nobody* around here is clamoring for my 14 year old and 250k mile shit box on my profile. I leave the damn thing running unattended while dropping off food in the hood apartments with lot monkeys hanging out at 1am and nobody even cares to sniff it out.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

christophersullivan1 said:


> this job is way more dangerous than serving in the military.


Not even close.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> *Nobody* around here is clamoring for my 14 year old and 250k mile shit box on my profile. I leave the damn thing running unattended while dropping off food in the hood apartments with lot monkeys hanging out at 1am and nobody even cares to sniff it out.


On average, uber mobiles are far newer and in better shape than that the average taxi.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On average, uber mobiles are far newer and in better shape than that the average taxi.


On average . . .


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On average, uber mobiles are far newer and in better shape than that the average taxi.


Yeah, I suppose that's mostly true now that I make that comparison.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vagabond1 said:


> I heard some guy killed his accountant one time. It's why I quit being an accountant.


D-oh! This is known as a Type 1 error (falsely believing that the findings of your analysis are significant), and it comes in this case from having a sample size of 1 (the guy you heard about).

In order to know the risk of being killed by a client as an accountant, you would need to conduct a proper study with a significant sample size, recording how accountants in the sample were killed by a client. For a 99% confidence level and a 5% variance, for example, you would need to include 663 randomly selected accountants in your analysis.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> D-oh! This is known as a Type 1 error (falsely believing that the findings of your analysis are significant)


It seems with the rest of your post's analysis you are well acquainted with this phenomenon.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Vagabond1 said:


> It seems with the rest of your post's analysis you are well acquainted with this phenomenon.


I am acquainted with using sufficient external information to inform one's decisions and, conversely, how to avoid using insufficient information to guide one's decisions, as you showcase above.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

Oh good Lord. You were serious.

Mine was a joke, as was already pointed out by Soldiering. So was my response to you, because I could not imagine that you were not joking in reply.

I still cannot imagine anybody believing I seriously quit being an accountant because one got killed, but hey ... we're all different I guess.


----------

